# classic and vst



## terryvtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi all just purchased a new classic and been reading up on VST 15/18g basket not sure if i need a ridgeless or ridged, also will it work with the stranded or do i need the bottomless portafilter as well.

thanks in advance.

Terryvtr


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Both the 15 and 18g fit the standard portafilter. Ridgeless ones are probably slightly better as they're easier to remove.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I've used both 15 and18 in the past also without issues. Ridgeless in my case also. They also fit with the bottomless portafilter from Happy Donkey for the Classic


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Again I have both. At the moment I am working to 16g in the 15g VST. Ridgeless will be a tight enough fit, any tighter and I imagine it will be tough to remove.


----------



## Trentend (Nov 16, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> Again I have both. At the moment I am working to 16g in the 15g VST. Ridgeless will be a tight enough fit, any tighter and I imagine it will be tough to remove.


Just used a vst 18g ridgeless in my classic replacing the standard pressurised basket and it worked beautifully first time (at least in my eyes!). First shots came out after 10 seconds looking like a Guinness, finished 15 seconds later and settled very nicely with a great looking crema, or whatever it's called. Shame I'm still ruddy useless with the steaming wand.....


----------



## terryvtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Cheers all,so do i go for the bottomless portafilter or vst 18g ridgeless or both. looking at grinders as well so far between Isomac Macinacaffe Professionale Grinder and Iberital MC2 any thoughts.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I have both the bottomless portafilter (Happy Donkey) and the VST ridgeless. Very happy with both. I used to have an MC2 and it performs well, there's lots of information on that on the forum.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Hope this isn't derailing the thread but I'm wondering what the advantages of the VST baskets are. I'm using the standard Gaggia Classic basket (non-pressurised) at the moment and using my Super Jolly, I need to grind around 21g of coffee so that when I level out the grinds in the portafilter with my finger before tamping, it's level with the top. Is this the point of people buying the VST in that they can level off the coffee with 18g rather than any higher?


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

I found with the standard double basket anything over 18ish g touched the shower screen which probably isn't good, so the 21g vst allowed a lot more space. May have also been to do with my tamping come to think about it because i got my proper tamper at the same time as the basket.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

21g in my basket with a light tamp doesn't seem to mark the puck so I'm guessing as you suggested, you weren't able to tamp adequately before getting your proper tamper.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Hmmm, maybe mine's not a standard double basket then (bought 2nd hand) cos 21g would never fit let alone leave space. The vst is supposed to be much better than standard baskets, I think mainly to do with precision engineering of the holes to keep them more consistent. It looks good and I'm fairly sure it does work but for me (amateur!) The only real differenece I noticed was the size. If I could already fit 21g in then I don't think it would have been worth the price over standard baskets for me yet - maybe I'll find out more though when santa brings me a naked portafilter.


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

origmarm said:


> I have both the bottomless portafilter (Happy Donkey) and the VST ridgeless.


Dear all of you,

days are passing by waiting for my Gaggia Classic, but... sorry to bother with the following question, but I searched in vain for a good translation of the the following terms:

what's the real functional meaning of "bottomless portafilter", "ridgeless" and "pressurised basket"?

I hope you could help me, be aware that I'm italian and this could be a fine excuse not to blame on me...









Thanks in advance to all of you guys!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A "bottomless portafilter" is one where the spouts do not exist

The basket drops straight through, and the espresso extracts straight into the cup

A "ridgeless" basket has straight sides on the inside from top to bottom

A "pressurised basket" restricts the flow, causing pressure to build and the crema is often thicker as a result

A ridgeless vs ridged basket comparison can be seen here

  

click to enlarge the image


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

NOW I have a clearer idea of what we're talking about! Many thx!


----------

